
 Can We Live In Public? - nickb
http://avc.blogs.com/a_vc/2008/05/can-we-live-in.html
======
swombat
Of interest to me is the following idea:

As technology advances, and each generation learns to be even less inhibited
than the last, will we progressively reach a point where most people are
completely transparent online? Where everyone carries a live webcam on their
shoulder (or some other place)?

If so, what will happen to prudishness and other taboos? If it goes that way,
if everything you do is visible to all, surely this will mean that we need to
redefine right and wrong, because as a society we can accept that most of us
do "wrong stuff" so long as we can shut it out - but for instance, if 50% of
people were found to, say, cheat on their partners, surely that would be a
tremendous force to make cheating quite acceptable. This could apply to all
those kinds of taboos.

Daniel

------
brlewis
It's easy to say he should have known what would happen if he made a photo of
his girls on the beach public on flickr. But password protected pages are a
pain. I went with the "unlisted" method only. Smugmug lets you choose.

I wrote more on online sharing vs privacy here:

<http://ourdoings.com/2008-03-12>

